# Unlocking car if battery dies



## Mike 2004 GTO (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm new to this forum so I apologize if this has already been covered. I was wondering what happens if, after the car is locked, the battery dies....all the way to the point that the remote key fobs will no longer work to unlock it. 
1.) Will the mechanical key for the door actually open the door? I would have assumed yes but some people have claimed with power door locks, sometimes, there is not a direct mechanical connection from the key slot to the door lock....and that they wind up keying the trunk and climbing in that way. Not an option in the GTO since the trunk has no mechanical lock and the rear seats don't easily come down. 

Mike -- Phantom Black 2004 GTO


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You don't have mechanical door locks on the doors??


----------



## Mike 2004 GTO (Apr 23, 2006)

*dead battery - reword*

I just updated the wording. I didn't ask the question properly. Thanks for catching this.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe it does open the door with no power. If the battery is good it will set off the alarm though.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

It may be worth a try to actually use the key in the door once to find out before it's too late. To get into your trunk in the event of a dead trunk release button on your key fob, try the release button in your glove box. If that fails, raise the head rest on the right rear seat and pull the manual release. Even though the bonehead engineers can't fit our cars with proper sized tires that won't self destruct from strut rub, they did figure out alternate means to enter the vehicle. Your owner's manual is a dry read, but handy at times for all of this.


----------



## Mike 2004 GTO (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks. Like I said I'm new to this forum. So what is the tire rub story. I had not heard that one before. Front or rears? I assume the it's the inward facing sidewalls that rub?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Dont know if you saw this.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6914&highlight=tire+rub


----------

